# Bad Rotor



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

How many of YALL have had rotors go bad too quickly?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I turned my rotors at 30K. They're warped again at 45K.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Just hitting 50k now, and going to have the brakes done for the first time.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Just turned 25k and mine are perfect.
What do you consider "too quickly" Dave?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Coco said:


> I turned my rotors at 30K. They're warped again at 45K.


That exactly what happened to mine. I am starting to hear this is a common thing with newer Nissans.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you get your rotors and brakes installed this weekend? Let us know how they turned out.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Just replcaed my first set of pads at 42,000 miles and did the rotors also because of warping.

I think 42,00 on the pads is great. The rotors i don't know, That can be a chronic problem to some people. Living in NY I slam my brakes alot.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

rotors warp because of sudden hard breaking, not age.


----------



## pop_16 (Jul 19, 2004)

Replaced pads/rotors on front end at 45K. Back pads still had 20% left, will change soon. I was surprised I had to replace rotors that early, Nissan service stated it has been a problem with new Altimas. Is this something you all do on your own, replacing pads/rotors or do you have mechanic do it? Quote at Nissan service seemed high, but only about $50-$75 higher than Midas-type shop. Thanks


----------



## steig (Jul 4, 2004)

*Rotors*



alty02 said:


> How many of YALL have had rotors go bad too quickly?


1,300 miles on 2005 altima and rotors are bad. 38,000 on 2001 sentra and 3rd set of rotors.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

steig said:


> 1,300 miles on 2005 altima and rotors are bad. 38,000 on 2001 sentra and 3rd set of rotors.


WOWZA! I have a 2005 3.5 SE and I'm at around 3,500km (2,100mi) and the brakes are just dandy.

My personal regimen for keeping brakes strong and warp-free is to avoid doing panic stops, use the mild-medium brake pressure when possible, and once every few weeks do one good stop from 60-70mph using moderate-hard pressure (similar to bedding in pads/rotors when new). This cleans all the crap off the pads/rotors without warping the rotors. It's repeated moderate stops (i.e. aggressive stop-and-go driving) and single panic stops that warp rotors.

Btw, the front brakes in my most last company vehicle (2001 Venture) went 60k km (36k mi) before replacement, and the rear drums were still fine when the lease ended at 72k km.


----------



## steig (Jul 4, 2004)

The 2005 altima SL rotors were warped from factory. Hard to believe, but dealer just cut rotors on my 2005 altima yesterday. Approx. 1,500 miles.


----------

